# How to stop the software updates from Verizon?



## thunderbolt20 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm new to this whole "root your phone." I recently had my phone rooted to Ice Cream 4.04. Now it is asking me every 30 seconds to run the OTC Software Update that is being sent by Verizon. I don't want to update the software and I can't find where to stop that from happening on my phone. I have been googling it and tried the whole rename the otacerts.zip file. I tried to rename it to otacerts.zip.bat and now it's renamed to Old_otacert.zip. Neither has worked.

Can you tell me how to stop this update from popping up? Thanks in advance.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

The easiest way to stop the OTA are to either flash a rom based off of the April OTA, or to flash the OTA killer .zip. both can be found in the thread below...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2136273


----------

